# Crappies



## Thraves1 (Jul 3, 2006)

I've been fishing in a retension lake at the rear of a friends condo. I've got a lot of bass and gills in the last two years. This year I started fly fishing. In the spring I got a mess of small crappies on a woolybugger. But as summer started I havn't seen a one. Any idea of what happened??


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

Crappies go deeper in the summer or hide down in the weeds. Toss a small twistertail out there in the evening and reel it slow, I bet you'll find them again.. They will turn on once the water starts to cool.


Sowbelly


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Yep. They are deeper. Use a small twister tail or a 1" tube jig... May even try to tip it with a maggot or waxworm...

We're getting NICE crappie in 10-15 ft of water at Portage Lakes...


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Big Daddy said:


> We're getting NICE crappie in 10-15 ft of water at Portage Lakes...


 Is it a night bite right now or are you having luck in the evenings? I am planning on targeting them here by the end of the week.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Both. They will get more active at night, once the bait gets up around the lights, but we've had luck both day and night... Seems they like a smaller bait during the day (maggots) and minnows at night...


----------

